# GMAccessoriesZone Subwoofer



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - car audio pros. What do you guys think of this?

Audio landing page#

Kicker Audio Upgrade, includes 200-Watt Subwoofer and 200-Watt DSP Amplifer (NOT compatible with BOSE, Harman Kardon, Boston Acoustics, Pioneer or ANY other GM upgraded premium sound system. There is also a version without the sub itself. Neither of my Cruzen have the upgraded Pioneer sound system.

Thanks.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> OK - car audio pros. What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Audio landing page#
> 
> ...


Well I'm not no audio expert, but I've always ran Kicker acoustics in all of my cars and I can honestly say I've never had a complaint with any of there products. I don't know who or what DSP is, but 200watts seems kind of low, but then again we are talking about the Cruze's that don't have an audio upgrade, so pretty much if you own an LS, this would be a nice addition to your car. I'm down, and if I have the money, I'm going to buy this system ASAP! I hope this helps, and I am sure someone can get some better more expert advice.


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

There have been multiple guys on here asking about this set up.
My input- its way over priced and not good sound quality.

To sum it up Andrei said it would sound very boomy and is over priced as well. As we all know He thinks kicker doesn't make quality sound.

You can get some good quality speakers for $400 just sayin gents 
Or $1000 which ever one you guys are looking at. 

I spent roughly 1100 dollars for everything audio related in my cruze.

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

The only way I would get this would be if it came with the upgraded pioneer system (I know brands are conflicting) for the same price as the upgraded system now. But I would never buy it for 1000 dollars, I'd stick with the system I have now for cheaper.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

its cheaper on crutchfeild.com if im not mistaken


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terry has heard my car before, and he took my recommendation on an IDMax10 subwoofer with a beefy amplifier. For the price paid, my subwoofer system and his will give that Kicker subwoofer such a beating, that it will cease to exist. 

Kicker is not known for sound quality; they're known for loudness and output. They have never been known for sound quality, and there are many reasons behind that which I won't get into at this time. Having designed home theater speakers for some time, I have a pretty good knowledge of how one can achieve sound quality, and there are many, many components that I could recommend you that would be superior to that.

I would fit 6.5" subwoofers in my doors to increase bass output and deaden the doors with excellent sealing and stuffing long before I would ever think about something like that. There are much better and much cheaper ways to achieve clean and authoritative bass.

Read: hoffman's iron law.


----------

